# PWO shake



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

at the moment im just having a whey shake, followed up an hour or so later with a PWO meal containing 60%carbs 40%protein (roughly)

would it be much better to add say 30g dextrose and 30/40g oats to my pwo shake? its what i keep reading so thought id check if im doing something wrong.

another quick question, maltodrexin, dextrose, these are both fast acting carbs right? im interested as to why some people opt for one, and others for the other? is it purely as dextrose is sweeter tasting?

cheers


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

or would it be a better option to buy an all in one something like http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/protein-supplements/hurricane-evo-%284lb%29/ ?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

just add simple carb to your post workout shake 5g creatine mono if you want .. your good to go follow by good meal of solid food chicken and rice steak and veg or rice after one hour


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

creatine mono? is it the same as general creatine? (im not clued up on creatine supplements im afraid) id like to use some, my parents have got it in their heads that pretty much all supplements are terrible for you which is very annoying :/ i may be able to get dextrose/maltodrexin though as thats just corn sugar.


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

u can get protein powders with creatine already mixed in if u fancy hiding it from ur parents lol.... i did that, they never bat an eyelid, not that creatine is in anyway dangerous


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah i've thought about doing that, i sat down with dad last night and searched over the net about side effects and negative effects of creatine, he was just concerned about kidney problems possibly caused that could potentially have been linked to creatine use, will see what the decision is though.

if i were to use creatine monohyrdrate, and put say 5g in my pwo shake, would i need any dextrose or simple carb source in there too? or oats or anything?

and for the creatine to work properly would i need to take it any other times throughout the day or just pwo?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

CEE is better than mono in my opinion


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

creatine ethyle ester? though it comes in tablets do you still just take it pwo with a shake? and there'd be no need for dextrose or anything if i took that? right?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Cornflour does the trick, IMO.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

creatine ethyl ester yes. i take it in powder form from myprotein. i dont understand why everyone says it tastes bad, just shot it down with water, its not bad at all and cheap as chips compared to the tablets.

id use malto PWO at 80g. well thats what i used to do, and now am doing again


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for the input guys

so 80g of fast acting carbs, malto for example, my 35g protein and 5g creatine would be an ideal pwo shake? would a blended banana or something get me the fast acting carbs or are the only suitable ones like dextrose, malto? corn flour looks ok looking at the nutritional info too.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i doubt theres much difference in what carbs you use pwo. but i use malto most of the time or oats. and i have 50g protein aswell


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

cheers for all feedback,

just got to work on dad and get some creatine of some sort.

thanks =]


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol. good luck with your dad  ignorance is bliss


----------

